# Webber Guitar



## tennisplayer (Jul 2, 2009)

David Webber is a Canadian builder. Just wondering who has ever played his guitars?


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

I've played a number of his guitars, oddly enough, in Seattle. There was a shop there that was a big fan and loved the price point. I can't remember too much about them. I guess I didn't buy one if that means anything :smile:. I think my thoughts were, pretty well made, pretty good sound, but not amazing. But, that was in the early days, so I imagine he's upped his game with experience and they might be great now.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't own one, and have never played one, so no direct comments to offer. There are quite a few folks over on the AGF that give them very high praise.


----------

